# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  AYUDA!!!

## eldvro

Hola gente, es mi primer post!!
es para preguntarles, a ver si me pueden ayudar...
tengo que hacer una presentacion de fin de primer nivel en mi escuela de magia
y quiero hacer un truco con una soga, que luego aparecen 3 puntas, luego 4. entonces son 2 sogas, y al final es una sola nuevamente...

lo que necesito es escribir una historia de introduccion la cual, junto con el truco, ocupen unos 4 - 5 minutos...
el tema es que la fecha es en poco menos de un mes, y todavia no  tengo  nada escrito!!!!
AYUUUUDA POR FAVOR!!!

----------


## ignoto

Ponle música y te ahorras escribir.

Cualquier cosa que te escriba otro sonará forzada.

De todas formas, puedes hablar de economía. Eso siempre hace gracia. Darle vueltas a lo que hacen las mujeres con el dinero (el meterse con el sexo opuesto funciona muy bien) o los políticos con los fondos del estado suelen ser temas fascinantes.

Pero si no tienes gracia para escribir, ponle música. Te ahorrarás una pifia.

----------


## mago feel

La capacidad creativa y resolutiva es una cualidad que debes cultivar como un fruto sagrado para tener rutinas frescas e innovadoras. A que me refiero, sin conocer tu personalidad es casi imposible ver cual es tu caudal imaginativo al momento de formar una argumentación Mágica. ¿Y porque es importante conocer cual es nuestro caudal imaginativo al momento de crear nuestras primeras rutinas? PORQUE AL MOMENTO DE CREAR LOS ARGUMENTOS ESTAMOS REVELANDO CUAL ES LA PERSONALIDAD DEL MAGO (y dejame contarte que en forma personal, sin tener argumentos teóricos ni técnicos, creo que la personalidad del mago que representas puede ser todo lo que en la vida real no eres) Entonces surge otra interrogante: ¿Porque es necesario generar esa personalidad?
(entonces ahi llega la respuesta mas bella y debatible a la vez) PORQUE LA GENTE PIENSA QUE RECUERDA EL EFECTO (  LA MAGIA) PERO LO QUE REALMENTE RECUERDA ES COMO CON TU LOS LLEVASTE A UN MUNDO PARALELO A &#201;STE, RECUERDAN COMO SE LES APRET&#211; EL ESTOMAGO CUANDO SACASTE UNA CARTA DEL AIRE, RECUERDAN COMO LOS ILISIONASTE CON UN MUNDO MEJOR QUE EL TEDIOSO EN EL QUE NOS ENCONTRAMOS, CREA, IMAGINA, SUE&#209;A, CONVENSETE DE TU ILUSI&#211;N Y PODRAS ILUSIONAR A OTROS.
Aunque sea el efecto mas antiguo y básico de cuerdas muestrales que T&#218; eres especial, que  T&#218; tienes poderes ( nuestro único poder como magos es el conocimiento) la gente se sentirá especial porque tu les compartiste tu gran secreto " ERES MAGO".

Respecto a que decir, te diría que es lo que menos importa en éste momento. Lo que importa es:
1-. Aprender a expresar sentimientos. (misterio, alegria, intriga, felicidad, descontento etc.)
2-. Saber porque las cuerdas que vas a presentar son especiales para ti. ( hazlos participes de ese porque esas cuerdas son importantes)
3-. Generar una personalidad definida y potente. (eso va a depender de tus gustos y capacidades)
4-. Generar un ambiente de complicidad con tu público. ( que se sientan como si fueran parte importante de tu historia)
5-. Liderar un show no es hablar constantemente. ( son miradas, son pausas, son ritmos, son enfasis, son palabras, con gestos, son preguntas, son cuestionamientos en resumidas: es EXPRESI&#211;N CORPORAL EN TODOS LOS SENTIDOS DE LA PALABRA)



Amigo mejor dejo hasta aqui mi comentario porque me emociono escribiendo.
mas abajo sin dudas van a postearte gente muy entendida en la materia, TOMALO A BIEN! :D 



Un saludo Fraternal.

----------


## MagDani

> lo que necesito es escribir una historia de introduccion la cual, junto con el truco, ocupen unos 4 - 5 minutos...
> el tema es que la fecha es en poco menos de un mes, y todavia no  tengo  nada escrito!!!!
> AYUUUUDA POR FAVOR!!!


Bueno, te puedo dar una idea, una orientación, hace unos meses (en enero) colgué en el foro un vídeo sobre es mismo juego, luego el hilo creció un poco  y se dieron ideas, sugerencias y correcciones.
Ahora ya no lo hago exactamente así, aun que utilizo el mismo hilo argumental.

Te paso el link, pero no veas solo el vídeo, que fue un ensayo con el juego, sino que lee todo y toma nota de los comentarios

http://magiapotagia.com/showthread.p...ighlight=india

Aquí tienes otro vídeo mio con publico (de la mismas fechas) en una actuación con familiares, para que pilles ideas y veas que no hay que hacer, hablo rápido (dura unos dos minutos y podría durar como mínimo 3 o 4) me muevo mas que una marioneta al viento y estaba nervioso.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN-3Ctc-YiU

y un consejo que me dio Iban, cree te la historia, narra la, vive la, interioriza la, pues se supone que la has vivido.


Un abrazo.

MagDani.

----------


## eldvro

Muchas gracias chicos!!!
en cuanto lo presente prometo subir mi video

----------

